# Getting pregnant after ERPC



## Sunshine31

Hi ladies
I posted this in the TTC after loss section too but I thought I might get some more replies here.
I'm having an ERPC tomorrow after my baby died at 9.5 weeks. Rubbish Christmas. The only thing keeping me going is the thought of getting pregnant again so I wanted to get some advice from any of you who have unfortunately been through this.
How long after your ERPC did you ovulate?
Do OPKs give you false positives immediately after ERPC?
How long after your ERPC did you get pregnant?
Any advice on the above or anything else would be much appreciated.
Thanks, love Sunshine xx


----------



## heva510

Hi Hun after my Erpc it took a little while for cycles to settle, I got pg 7 months after but in end gave up using opk and tempin as was stressing and got caught straight away 1st month not charting x


----------



## Loui1001

Hey Sunshine,

I'm so sorry you're having to go through this :cry:

I had an ERPC at the beginning of August following a mmc, my cycle went back to normal almost straight away. We were advised to wait for one cycle and I got AF 4 weeks after ERPC (start of September) and got BFP at end of October.

Sending you big hugs huni and thinking of you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Chimpette

Hi sunshine,

We found out we lost our baby the day before Xmas eve last year. I had a d&c in jan and fall pregnant at the end of feb after having 1 cycle. Unfortunately we had another mmc and had to have a d&c.

We planned to wait 3 months bwford trying again but found out that we fell pregnant again after 1cycle and am now just over 29 weeks.

I hope you get your happy ending soon xx


----------



## Chimpette

Hi sunshine,

We found out we lost our baby the day before Xmas eve last year. I had a d&c in jan and fall pregnant at the end of feb after having 1 cycle. Unfortunately we had another mmc and had to have a d&c.

We planned to wait 3 months bwford trying again but found out that we fell pregnant again after 1cycle and am now just over 29 weeks.

I hope you get your happy ending soon xx


----------



## Pippin

Hi hon. I had an erpc at 9 weeks, baby died at 6. The procedure itself was very painless and so quick, it was the best way for me. Slight bleeding day of erpc but nothing after. I ovulated at cd19 (normally cd13) according to OPKs but the doctor said to wait for one AF before trying as it leaves your lining very thin and increases the chance of MC again. So I waited for one AF cycle was 32 days I think instead of my normal 26 and then got pregnant the next cycle. I ovulated normally on cd 13/14 although for the first time ever I got 2 positive OPKs in a row which I never do so I think I must have been more fertile that month or something. Anyway so basically I waited the minimum of time and got pregnant the first month trying, I feel very lucky. Everything looks fine so far and baby has a HB as of yesterday on doppler so I feel quietly confident about this one. Sorry you are going through i and I hope we see you back very soon. x


----------



## kafs78

Hi Sunshine...

I went for my weeks scan, i was bleeding, and baby had died at 9weeks... i decided to have an erpc 2 days later.... this was on 23rd April 2010.

We were unsure whether to wait for first AF, or just try again straightaway... i used OPKS, but never really though much of them as i never got my most fertile day.

Anyhoo - i did get my first AF 31days later (my cycle used to be 28days).... i then estimated my OV date and BINGO... got my BFP at end of that cycle........

This preg has been an emotional rollercoaster due to the prev MMC..............

Truely the best of luck to you xx


----------



## Tulip

So sorry for your loss darling. I had the op on 15th Dec 09 due to Ruby having a fatal neural tube defect. Didn't track ov straight away but had normal length cycle (30 days) and we conceived at end of Feb. The result is now 5 weeks old :cloud9:
Though I have my suspicions over whether that first cycle was real - as mid-Jan AF was only 1 day... The mid-Feb bleed was horrendous. 

Lots of love and luck to you xxx


----------



## Sunshine31

Thanks ever so much for all your replies - I'm really grateful. Congrats Tulip on your new arrival - I hope that'll be me next Christmas.

One more question - it took us 10 very long and very painful months to conceive this time. Did it happen more quickly for any of you the second time round? Not sure I can go through all that again!

The op today went fine - was in theatre by 8.30am and home by 1pm. Horrible day but glad it's over x


----------



## Tulip

It took us 9 months first time - but second cycle using CBFM. Second cycle on CBFM this time too xx


----------



## kanga

Hi Sunshine, sorry for your loss babe xxxxxx

I had d&c and then no bleeing straight after. 2 weeks later I had a period like bleed which I took as CD1. i got pregnant that cycle. 

I did a poll in ttcal a few months ago, and the majority of people got pg within 3 cycles of their erpc xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

gl :hugs:


----------

